# Happy Halloween!



## Soladra (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallihallo liebe Buffies

Jawohl, bald steht sie wieder an, Die Nacht der Gespenster und Dämonen, der Hexen und Untoten.

Doch wie bereitet ihr euch darauf vor? Ladet ihr Freunde ein? Lässt es euch kalt?
Oder malt ihr eure Häuser an und klaut aus der ägyptischen Ausstellung die Mumie? Was sind eure Tips und Tricks?
Als was verkleidet ihr euch? Was sind eure Verkleidungsideen? Zieht ihr garmit euren Kindern durch die Straßen ?
Mischt ihr euch aus allen Möglichen und unmöglichen Flüssigkeiten einen Hexentrank, der euch und eure Freunde in die dunkelsten Winkel der Nacht befördert?

Erzählt einfach alles, was euch zu Halloween einfällt!

Ich fang, wie es sich für einen braven TE gehört, an 


Ich werde vorraussichtlich mit meinem Besten Kumpel um die Häuser ziehen. 

Ich werde mich in ein weißes Kleid und einen Slbergrauen Umhang schmeißen, mich rot- schwarz anmalen, mir eventuell noch n Paar Latexhörner besorgen und aus meinen Schuhen Hörner pinseln. Noch ein paar rote Kontacktlinsen und perfekt! 

Jawohl, ich geh als Dämonin.

Mein Kumpel weiß noch ned, was er wird.Vermutlich Zombiebär oder Werwolf.


Ich packe meinen Halloweenrucksack und nehme mit:

Nottöpfchern Schminke für den Fall, dass man Nass werden sollte zum Nachschminken, Streichematerial (Wasserfarben, trockene Erbsen, leere Dosen, Plastikspinnen, Falsche Süßigkeiten (Bonbons in Salz und Chili getunkt), Trillerpfeife( dieses Jahr Vuvuzela), Tintenpatronen, Nadeln), Kassttenrecorder mit This is Halloween und Basheegeheule drauf, Tischdecken für die Straße, Handy zum verständigen der "Trupps"( Bei gößeren Projekten),Sicherheitsnadeln( Falls was am Kostm reißt), Chips, Sandwiches... da kommt ne Menge zusammen. 

Deshalb ist es Ratsam, alleine auf Sweetejagd zu gehen. Es beruhigt (bei Minderährigen) die Eltern und Man schleppt sich keinen Bruch.

Ich verrate euch meinen Lieblingstrick: Vor der Party, dem Umzug, was auch immer, trint Heißen Holundersaft. Das färbt die Zähne schön rot und schmeckt auch nicht schlecht. Ich nehm immer ne Termoskanne zum Nächfärben und falls es zu kalt is mit.

Meine Kostme waren bisher: Bashee, Hexe, Nixe, Vampirin, Dämonin. Immer mit THeaterschminke vom Haaransatz bis zu den Fingernspitzen bemalt.

Ich hatte noch jede Menge Ideen, die ich allerdings wegen Zeitmangel/fehlenden Materialien nicht umsetzt konnte oder durfte:

Das Killer-Rotkäppchen
Rote Kaputze, Weißes Kleid, geschminkte Kulleraugen, Blutige Schürze und abgehackte Wolfspfote (Papmaschee)

Feuersalamander
Schwarzer Latexanzug mit Gelben, aufgemalten Flecken und Aufgeschminkte Schnautze. Seeeeht aufwändig und Teuer.

Werwolf in sexy
Man suche sich eine Freiwilligen jungen Mann, ein paar Grau/Brauntöne Theaterschminke, eine schwarze Hose und Fellfetzen. Keine weiteren Fragen, euer Ehren 

Emily aus Corpse Bride
Aber wer zieht Im Herbst schon ein Beinfreies Hochzeitskleid mit kurzen Ärmeln an?Eben.


Das geilse Halloween meines Lebens war...als ich 11 war.Ich war damals noch im Tanzen udn da hat unsere Tanzlehrerin uns geschnappt und Heimlich was einstudiert, und dann haben wir im Halben Ort geklingelt und das ganze vorgeführt. Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie viel Bauchweh wir am nächsten Tag hatten 

Jetzt sied ihr Dran. Was is für euch Halloween?


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich mag Halloween nicht


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich mag Halloween nicht



Steinigt ihn.

Ich werde vorraussichtlich. Vorbeigehende erschrecken.


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich mag Halloween nicht



Das ist hier aber nicht gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. Oktober 2010)

Danke Zam 

Und als was, Reflox? Als Wombie?


----------



## Landerson (22. Oktober 2010)

Hier in America wird Halloween natuerlich celebriert von da her habe ich auch 3 Einladungen zu drei Parties.
Meine Verkleidung dieses Jahr: Rumpel - mit Tonne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Freu mich schon


----------



## Soladra (22. Oktober 2010)

Cooles Kostüm, aber is die tonne ned n bissl schwer?


----------



## Manowar (22. Oktober 2010)

Halloween war unglaublich toll, als ich noch in den USA gelebt habe..gab nichts tolleres <3

Da ich hier die komplette Ausrüstung eines US Marine habe und am 1.11. Zombiewalk in Köln ist..werde ich als Zombiesoldat in der Matrix feiern :>


----------



## Landerson (22. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Cooles Kostüm, aber is die tonne ned n bissl schwer?



Ich nehme keine echte aus Metall sondern aus Plastik. Den Boden schneide ich raus um noch laufen zu koennen und die Tonne wird mit Hosentraegern befestigt.


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2010)

Müsste mal paar Foto's machen wie die Amerikaner Halloween feiern. Ziemlich interessant (:


----------



## Dweencore (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich hol mir erstmal ein paar Süßigkeiten und mal gucken was dann so passiert 

&#8364;:Kleine Kinder mit ner Axt erschrecken ist das größte xD
WoW Kinder können echt schnell rennen.


----------



## Landerson (22. Oktober 2010)

Ist irgendwie wie Fasching - sowas in der Art.
Nur haben wir hier Trick or Treat, die ganzen Gruselhaeuser, und die Kustueme sind vieleicht etwas duesterer.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

Ahahahaaa Halloween in Deutschland! Immer wieder lustig! Letztes Jahr, als ich da noch gelebt habe, klopft es bei mir an der Tür und da steht da so ein 16jähriger Vollhonk mit einem bemalten Pappteller vorm Gesicht (kein Scherz! Mit Wasserfarbe so ne grüne Fratze draufgemalt) und stotterte irgendwas von wegen Süßigkeiten. Habe ihn zehn Minuten lang ausgelacht und die Tür wieder geschlossen.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob sich die Leute hier in England mehr Mühe mit sowas geben, aber da mir jegliche soziale Ader fehlt, lässt mich das auch reichlich kalt.


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Danke Zam
> 
> Und als was, Reflox? Als Wombie?



Vielleicht, eine Kapuze, bisschen weisse Haut, eine schwarze Zunge und ein ekliges Fauchen genügt schon.


----------



## Landerson (22. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ahahahaaa Halloween in Deutschland! Immer wieder lustig! Letztes Jahr, als ich da noch gelebt habe, klopft es bei mir an der Tür und da steht da so ein 16jähriger Vollhonk mit einem bemalten Pappteller vorm Gesicht (kein Scherz! Mit Wasserfarbe so ne grüne Fratze draufgemalt) und stotterte irgendwas von wegen Süßigkeiten. Habe ihn zehn Minuten lang ausgelacht und die Tür wieder geschlossen.
> 
> Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob sich die Leute hier in England mehr Mühe mit sowas geben, aber da mir jegliche soziale Ader fehlt, lässt mich das auch reichlich kalt.



Bad Kitten, bad bad Kitten.

Hier kann man die Nachbarn schon gut vergraulen wenn man nicht lieb zu den Kindern ist.


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Bad Kitten, bad bad Kitten.
> 
> Hier kann man die Nachbarn schon gut vergraulen wenn man nicht lieb zu den Kindern ist.



Pff... die "Kinder" bei uns sind von der Sorte: "Ey alda keine Süssigkeiten?! Denen machen wir voll krass das Auto mit Mehl voll. Und volle alte Eier an die Hauswand. Voll krass alta!"

Bei denen genügt aber meistens, dass man mit einer Axt/Morgenstern auf einem 12 Euro Grabstein sitzt und irgendetwas keucht von wegen: "Ach euer Leben wird mir gehören." Dabei beisst man kurz auf die Blutkapsel und dann hat's sich. 

Edit: Schwarze Kapuze nicht vergessen!


----------



## Landerson (22. Oktober 2010)

Oh Gott das wuerde ich hassen - was ein Gesocks!

Hier ist das wirklich ganz anders, fast wie der Nikolaustag fuer Kinder - oder Ostern wenn man viele Suessigkeiten bekommt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Bad Kitten, bad bad Kitten.
> 
> Hier kann man die Nachbarn schon gut vergraulen wenn man nicht lieb zu den Kindern ist.



Gegen kostümierte Kinder hab ich auch nix, aber wenn so'n halbes Hemd mutterseelenallein im Jogginganzug mit nem bemalten Pappteller rumrennt und sowas von halbärschig um Süßigkeiten bettelt, dann hat der außer Spott und Hohn nix verdient. Bissl Mühe kann man sich ruhig geben, wenn man schon gratis was abgreifen will!


----------



## Landerson (22. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gegen kostümierte Kinder hab ich auch nix, aber wenn so'n halbes Hemd mutterseelenallein im Jogginganzug mit nem bemalten Pappteller rumrennt und sowas von halbärschig um Süßigkeiten bettelt, dann hat der außer Spott und Hohn nix verdient. Bissl Mühe kann man sich ruhig geben, wenn man schon gratis was abgreifen will!



Hier kriegen die dann einen gesunden Apfel anstatt was suesses.... Muahahahahaha

Aber normalerweise sind die Verkleidungen hier schon gut.


Geht das was in England um die Zeit?


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist hier aber nicht gefragt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm ich denke schon ^^



> Lässt es euch kalt?


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hm ich denke schon ^^



Aha... das ist kein Name beim Zitat und die Stelle kann ich im Text nicht finden.

Fake-Zitate sind böse!


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

ich setz mir nen Gremlin auf die schulter


----------



## Landerson (22. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ich setz mir nen Gremlin auf die schulter



Aber bitte nicht nach 12 Uhr fuettern oder nass machen!!!!!


----------



## Soladra (22. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht nach 12 Uhr fuettern oder nass machen!!!!!



war das nicht voher? Selbst wenn, ich hab ne Mikrowelle da


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht nach 12 Uhr fuettern oder nass machen!!!!!



Wieso

Was passiert d....

ahhh

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3kQk-lgFRI[/youtube]


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aha... das ist kein Name beim Zitat und die Stelle kann ich im Text nicht finden.
> 
> Fake-Zitate sind böse!



Am anfang des Textes vom TE steht es!


----------



## Manowar (22. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ich setz mir nen Gremlin auf die schulter



Homer: "Werden Gremlins da sein?!"
Lisa: "  Ja Dad.."
Homer: "Die mach ich sowas von nass!!"


So ähnlich hatte ich das auch mal @ Kitten

Zu St.Martin:
Ein 16Jähriger Typ an meiner Tür (mit 16 ists echt schon mutig von ihm *g*)
Fragt einfach nur nach Süßigkeiten (die kleinen Kinners singen ja wenigstens noch nervige Sachen  )
Ich hab mir mal nen Spaß draus gemacht und gefragt, was der Tag denn für eine Bedeutung hätte .

Ihr könnts euch vllt denken, was ich als Antwort bekommen habe.
Die Religion warscheinlich auch (und neeeein -man muss es ja leider immer betonen- ansich sind mir Religionen egal, aber ein muslimischer Festtag ist es nicht gerade *g*)

Ich bin echt gespannt, ob die Kinners hier bei Halloween rumziehen. Und da ich keine Süßigkeiten kaufen werde, sondern einfach meine Rollläden runtermache und das Licht ausschalte..hoffe ich, das ich keine rohen Eier an die Wand geklatscht bekomme


----------



## Dweencore (22. Oktober 2010)

Ach Eier sind immer so doof , wir haben mal nen Zaun auseinander gesägt und mit den eizelnen Latten Arschloch an Haus geklebt xD
War ganze 3 Tage lang dran


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aha... das ist kein Name beim Zitat und die Stelle kann ich im Text nicht finden.
> 
> Fake-Zitate sind böse!





Soladra schrieb:


> Doch wie bereitet ihr euch darauf vor? Ladet ihr Freunde ein? Lässt es euch kalt?



Und dazu gleich: Mich lässt Halloween komplett kalt. Noch mehr Pseudo-Feste braucht es nicht, meiner Meinung nach. Vor allem nicht noch mehr Kommerz-Feiertage :S
Aber wer feiern will: Nur zu.


----------



## Manowar (22. Oktober 2010)

Pseudofest kann man zu Halloween nicht sagen, dafür gibt es das ganze einfach schon zu lange.
Wenn du dich damit aber auf Deutschland beziehst.. kann man dir recht geben


----------



## White_Sky (22. Oktober 2010)

Dort wo ich wohne, kennt niemand Halloween bzw. irgentwie kommt da nix an.



Landerson schrieb:


> Hier kriegen die dann einen gesunden Apfel anstatt was suesses.... Muahahahahaha
> 
> Aber normalerweise sind die Verkleidungen hier schon gut.
> 
> ...



Hmm..lecker..gesunde Äpfel am Halloween! *sabber*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Oktober 2010)

Jaja jeder kann machen was er mag...
Wenn Leute in Kostümen zu Parties gehen, können sie das gerne machen .
Aber man muss nicht jeden blöden Brauch, der in Amerika eingeschleppt wurde auch wieder nach Europa zurückbringen.
Bei uns im Norden gibts Mattenherrn oder wie es woanders heißen mag: Martinssingen.
Ein guter alter Brauch bei dem Kinder von Haus zu Haus ziehen, höflich klingeln und dann ordentlich singen [nicht gut aber laut (zumindest war es früher so)].
Ich gebe von mir aus auch jedem Süßigkeiten der Halloween vor meiner Tür steht und mir sagt, warum das hier gefeiert wird .
Aber diese "schnell mal umsonst ohne Arbeit ein paar Süßigkeiten abgreifen Mentalität" find ich kacke. Zumal es dann schon gleich eine Tüte Gummibärchen sein muss und bei 3 Bonbons schief geschaut wird.

Wenn ich Halloween in Deutschland feiere dann einfach aus Tradition und zu Ehren einer amerikanischen Freundin, die das hier eingeschleppt hat bei uns und mit der wir das gefeiert haben.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Oktober 2010)

Warte noch mal 10-15 Jahre, dann feiern die Deutschen auch Independence Day und Thanksgiving, weil sie das aus den Sitcoms im Fernsehen so kennen.


----------



## Haxxler (23. Oktober 2010)

Finde Halloween eigentlich 'ne nette Sache. Einfach was die Stimmung angeht, aber in Deutschland an Halloween um die Häuser ziehen, finde ich irgendwie merkwürdig. Ich finde aber die Sender könnten zu Halloween viel mehr machen. Man sieht zwar jedes Jahr die Halloween Teile im Fernsehen laufen, aber ich fände einen Halloween-Marathon mit alten 80er Horrorfilmen mal ganz nett. Naja gut... eigentlich ist das Unterschichtenfernsehen ja schon Horror genug.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Oktober 2010)

In Amiland gehen die Kinder nur bedingt für die Süßigkeiten raus...
Wahrscheinlich wärs preiswerter, wenn man auf den ganen Halloweenkram dort verzichtet und dem Kind 10kg Bonbons kauft.
Die Feiern das richtig mit...
gut gemachten oder zumindest teuren Kostümen
viel Deko
sie geben sich auch ernsthaft Mühe

In Deutschland ist das dann nur der besagte Pappdeckeloger, der mal eben für lau ein paar Süßigkeiten abgreifen will.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Oktober 2010)

Da ich chinesischer Abstammung bin und so erzogen wurde, kam ich mit Halloween zwar schonf rüh in Berührung, kannte es aber damals nur als Tag an dem man gratis Süßigkeiten bekommt. Mit der Zeit erfährt man dann den Hintergrund, das "Gruselige" zieht einen ind en Bann etc...mitlerweile bin ich schon lange aus dem Alter raus wo man um die Häuser zieht und Süßigkeiten verlangt.

Lässt es mich nun kalt? Da wäre ja noch die Möglichkeit des randalierens...hm, nee. Ich blödel lieber ein wenig mit meinen Freunden rum, verstecken uns und erschrecken die Kleinen ;D

Halloween habe und werde ich in guter Erinnerung behalten, als "Fest" wo Groß und Klein mal Spaß haben darf ;D


(Wen juckt's was Halloween eigentlich ist? Wenn man 8 Jahre jung ist und die Gelegenheit hat sich als Monster zu verkleiden und viele Süßigkeiten abräumen darf ist es einem doch egal ;DD)


----------



## Asysone (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich guck Simpsons Halloween Special ^^

.... und danach kleine Kinder erschrecken 

*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2010)

Da Sonntag ist, werde ich wohl ganz einfach nur Fernsehn schauen. Trinken is ja nich, da man Montag wieder hoch muss und raus gehen mit Kostüm mach ich an Weihnachten.

Zudem Wohne ich in im 3. Stock, da verirren sich NIE Kinder hin.


----------



## Manowar (23. Oktober 2010)

Und was treibst du, wenn ich dir sage das Montag, der 1.11. ein Feiertag ist und du da frei hast?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und was treibst du, wenn ich dir sage das Montag, der 1.11. ein Feiertag ist und du da frei hast?



Dann würde ich dir sagen, dass es kein Feiertag für Hamburger ist.


----------



## Manowar (23. Oktober 2010)

Oh du hast vollkommen recht 

Das heisst..für mich kommt dann noch hinzu, das ich ein fieses Grinsen im Gesicht tragen werde *hüstel*


----------



## Perkone (23. Oktober 2010)

Mit 20 Jahren darfs mir getrost egal sein, nurn Tag wie jeder anderer außer dass Nachbars Kinder anklingeln werden un was haben wollen...


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dir sagen, dass es kein Feiertag für Hamburger ist.





Autsch^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Autsch^^



Juckt mich ehrlich gesagt nicht im geringsten ^^


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ahahahaaa Halloween in Deutschland! Immer wieder lustig! Letztes Jahr, als ich da noch gelebt habe, klopft es bei mir an der Tür und da steht da so ein 16jähriger Vollhonk mit einem bemalten Pappteller vorm Gesicht (kein Scherz! Mit Wasserfarbe so ne grüne Fratze draufgemalt) und stotterte irgendwas von wegen Süßigkeiten. Habe ihn zehn Minuten lang ausgelacht und die Tür wieder geschlossen.
> 
> Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob sich die Leute hier in England mehr Mühe mit sowas geben, aber da mir jegliche soziale Ader fehlt, lässt mich das auch reichlich kalt.



Kitten <3

Also Verkleiden tu ich mich nicht, ausser Bandshirt´s Zählen dazu. Das eine von Maiden würde ja jetzt passen. 

Ansonsten seh ich es so wie Bersi.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Oktober 2010)

Man KÖNNTE sich natürlich auch ein Schalkelogo auf den Pappteller malen und dann behaupten man ist als Abstiegskampf verkleidet *DUCK*


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Man KÖNNTE sich natürlich auch ein Schalkelogo auf den Pappteller malen und dann behaupten man ist als Abstiegskampf verkleidet *DUCK*



Das ist nicht Lustig!...Okay Schmunzeln musste ich! 

Lass mich doch Fan sein!


----------



## Chakalaker (23. Oktober 2010)

Leider gar nicht X:
In meiner Umgebung gibt es weder Kinder zum erschrecken oder Disco's oder sou=(
Früher achja das waren noch zeiten <3
Aber so mit 17hm... hier gibts nur alte Leute die bekommen noch'n Herzinfakt...

Also werd ich mir n paar Filme ausleihen & mit Kollegen gucken


----------



## Chakalaker (23. Oktober 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Man KÖNNTE sich natürlich auch ein Schalkelogo auf den Pappteller malen und dann behaupten man ist als Abstiegskampf verkleidet *DUCK*




Ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen als ich das gelesen habe


----------



## shadow24 (23. Oktober 2010)

hier mal ein professionelle anleitung für eine richtig gute verkleidung zu halloween(fängt zwar ein bissel albern an,aber danach sehr genaue beschreibung.gut gemacht):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Uy1cpx4ksg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gortug (24. Oktober 2010)

Naja ich stelle mir einen eimer Eiswasser bereit und warte bis ihrgend einen 16 jähriger nenen wir es depp klingelt, bei klein kindern will ich das nicht machen sollen doch die kleinen ihren spaß haben aber gnade denn der mit einem pappteller im gesicht klingelt und sagt: "Ich bin als Abstiegskampf verkleidet".


----------



## Manoroth (25. Oktober 2010)

ich verkleide mich net (muss ich auch gar net da die meisten schon mein normales outfit als verkleidung betiteln würden xD) aber gehe an ne party von nem freund
einfach lustig haben und saufen bis der arzt kommt xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Oktober 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> saufen bis der arzt kommt xD



Und genau so wird in Deutschland inzwischen ALLES gefeiert. Es ist scheißegal, worum es bei solchen Festen geht oder was es damit auf sich hat, am Ende wird doch wieder nur gesoffen bis zum Umfallen. Fasching, Neujahr, Halloween, Vatertag, Wochenende, Beerdigung - Wayne, hauptsache bechern bis zum Kotzen.


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und genau so wird in Deutschland inzwischen ALLES gefeiert. Es ist scheißegal, worum es bei solchen Festen geht oder was es damit auf sich hat, am Ende wird doch wieder nur gesoffen bis zum Umfallen. Fasching, Neujahr, Halloween, Vatertag, Wochenende, Beerdigung - Wayne, hauptsache bechern bis zum Kotzen.



Seit wann braucht man dafür ein Feiertag?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Seit wann braucht man dafür ein Feiertag?



Braucht man nicht, der wird nur gern als Ausrede genommen. Sowas von ekelhaft.


----------



## Landerson (25. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Braucht man nicht, der wird nur gern als Ausrede genommen. Sowas von ekelhaft.



OMG it is Earth Day - what should we do? Ummm...????


@topic
So Pumpkins sind fertig und beleuchtet vor der Haustuere. Suessigkeiten fuer Kidner gekauft und Kostuem ist fertig - Halloween kann kommen!


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> OMG it is Earth Day - what should we do? Ummm...????
> 
> 
> @topic
> So Pumpkins sind fertig und beleuchtet vor der Haustuere. Suessigkeiten fuer Kidner gekauft und Kostuem ist fertig - Halloween kann kommen!



Uh danke!

Hätte fast die Kürbisse vergessen.

Aber sonst habe ich glaub alles.

Blutkapseln
Rote Lebensmittelfarbe
Unechte Knochen für einen Haufen
Ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "Klingle, und du wirst nichtmehr wieder kommen."

Irgendetwas fehlt noch ._.'


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "Klingle, und du wirst nichtmehr wieder kommen."


Klingt nicht gruselig, sondern eher so, dass keiner dann mehr Bock auf dich hat^^


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Klingt nicht gruselig, sondern eher so, dass keiner dann mehr Bock auf dich hat^^



Mir egal^^

Sollen sie doch erst recht klingeln. D:

btw. Wenn ich eins gekauft hätte: "Deine Gedärme werden an der Wand hingeklatscht sein und dein Blut den FLur hinab fliessen."

Dann hiesse es wieder "Das ist doch unzumutbar dass man das da hin hängt, die kleinen kinder. Wäh Wäh Wäh. "


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Braucht man nicht, der wird nur gern als Ausrede genommen. Sowas von ekelhaft.



<3


----------



## -Vesanius- (25. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin noch am überlegen ob wir mit 2 x Scar-H 1.45 Joule rumgehen wollen 

Wem das nichts sagt: ziemlich hartes Airsoft MG mit 350er magazin


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Oktober 2010)

So weit ich weis ist es verboten öffentlich mit Airsoft Knarren rum zu laufen.

Also würde ich das lieber bleiben lassen.


----------



## Lethior (25. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch schon Ärger bekommen, als ich mit einer rumgelaufen bin, sogar von der Polizei. Haben gesagt man solle damit aufpassen, weil manche der Pistolen wirklich aussehen würden wie echte Waffen. Würds an deiner Stelle auch lieber drauf verzichten.


----------



## -Vesanius- (25. Oktober 2010)

Ist wohl ned anders in der Schweiz, danke für den Hinweis :>


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

also ich und meine 5besten freunde verkleiden uns als powerranger und ziehen um die höuser 
obwohl ich 16 bin gehn wir wie klein kinder zu den häusern undser lehrer und fragen so eiskalt süßes oder saueres   

zu geil


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Lass mich doch Fan sein!



Ja noch einer <3


----------



## Tyro (25. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> also ich und meine 5besten freunde verkleiden uns als powerranger und ziehen um die höuser
> obwohl ich 16 bin gehn wir wie klein kinder zu den häusern undser lehrer und fragen so eiskalt süßes oder saueres
> 
> zu geil



Das hat aber definitiv mehr Style als son grüner Pappteller-Oger.
Ich werd mit meinen Freunden auf irgendeine 0815-Halloweenparty gehen, ein paar Bierchen zischen und abfeiern!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Oktober 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Hab auch schon Ärger bekommen, als ich mit einer rumgelaufen bin, sogar von der Polizei. Haben gesagt man solle damit aufpassen, weil manche der Pistolen wirklich aussehen würden wie echte Waffen. Würds an deiner Stelle auch lieber drauf verzichten.


Genau deswegen, ich meine Polizist sieht von 50 Metern Tüb mit eine echte aussehenden Z.b m4a1 G36 Co... kann er auch nicht sehen das es nur ne Airgun ist.



-Vesanius- schrieb:


> Ist wohl ned anders in der Schweiz, danke für den Hinweis :>


In der Schweiz ist es nicht erlaubt, bechuscht sogar saftig büssä! glaub 150 Fr oder so.


----------



## Crucial² (26. Oktober 2010)

Halloween Partys = Saufen = Top weil am Montag Feiertag ist <3


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2010)

Mal schauen was hier so läuft...
So wie ich die Gegend hier kenne, wird eh nichts laufen, also keine netten Feiern und wenn dann nur so Möchtegern-Zeug ohne Deko usw.

Die Kinder hier werden's eh nicht kennen und wenn sich auch nicht verkleiden...

Nuja... Ansich find ich's nicht schlecht, könnt aber auch im TV viel besseres kommen, nen paar Anständige Horrofilme usw. muss man sich halt auch selber versorgen ^^


----------



## Lari (26. Oktober 2010)

Halloween ist für Deutschland nur ein Saufgelage.
5% der Leute, wenn überhaupt, verkleidet. Das geht also an mir vorbei.

Und selbst mein Geburtstag am 1.11. treibt mich nicht dazu mir so etwas freiwillig anzutun  Dann lieber normal mit ein paar Freunden privat feiern, abseits des Möchtegern-Halloween.


----------



## Manowar (26. Oktober 2010)

Alles in Allem dürft ihr nicht vergessen, auch in Amerika wirds unter den 20 Jährigen nur dahergenommen um viel zu trinken und Orgien zu feiern \o/


----------



## Kuya (27. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich werde vorraussichtlich mit meinem Besten Kumpel um die Häuser ziehen.
> 
> Ich werde mich in ein weißes Kleid und einen Slbergrauen Umhang schmeißen, mich rot- schwarz anmalen, mir eventuell noch n Paar Latexhörner besorgen und aus meinen Schuhen Hörner pinseln. Noch ein paar rote Kontacktlinsen und perfekt!
> 
> ...



Tja... nun da ich eigentlich 24/7 total extravagant rumlaufe, dachte ich mir, ich "Verkleide" mich an Halloween dieses Jahr nunmal so, wie andere Menschen das Jahr über herumlaufen, also "normal".
Ich denke ich werde mir einen Anzug mit Kravatte und Hemd anziehen, und dazu feine Schuhe.


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2010)

Vorhin wollte ich testen ob meine Zombie Geröusche auch erschrecken. 

Naja, mein Bruder geht die Hände waschen, ich lauere neben der Türe auf ihn. Er kommt raus, und ich habe wirklich den unschreckhaftesten Laut von mir gegeben. Etwa wie ein Hunter aus L4D. 

Er fängt an zu kreischen, stolpert den ganzen Flur entlang und fällt am Ende auf die Schnauze.

Nun weiss ich, dass ich nicht ihn als Testperson nehmen sollte.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Oktober 2010)

Wir geben den örtlichen Bussen nur ne Eiertaufe
Vorher natürlich anständig Mut antrinken


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2010)

Mir fehlt die Sense...


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Oktober 2010)

heute is halloween oder?^^


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die Sense...



Also bei uns kriegt man die in jedem grösseren Supermarkt für 15.-

@ Master

Nein morgen du Ungläubiger


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Oktober 2010)

ist jetzt heute oder morgen Halloween? ^^


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ist jetzt heute oder morgen Halloween? ^^



Du schaufelst gerade dein eigenes Grab.

Die Kelten sagten, wer Halloween nicht ernst nehme, würde von den Toten geholt werden.

Ist so!

Sie feierten Halloween ja als Ehrung der Toten. Für sie war das als ob der Pfarrer zu dir sagen würde, glaube an Christus sonst kommst du in die Hölle.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also bei uns kriegt man die in jedem grösseren Supermarkt für 15.-
> 
> @ Master
> 
> Nein morgen du Ungläubiger



Ich will kein Pappzeug!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir gefällts


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich will kein Pappzeug!



Ist Plastik.  

Nein, wenn du eine suchst, frag den Bauern deiner Wahl oder schau in einem Antiquitäten laden. Da könnte es aber ziemlich teuer werden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2010)

Problem: Ich wohn in Stadt... nix Bauer in der näh...

Naja ich hab schon ersatz... ne hübsche große Schaufel... und dann ahnungslosen auflauernd im Park ein "Loch grabend" abwarten


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Oktober 2010)

Wann ist denn jetzt Halloween?????? 

Man, kriegt man hier keine gescheite Antwort ^^


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wann ist denn jetzt Halloween??????
> 
> Man, kriegt man hier keine gescheite Antwort ^^



*MORGEN*


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wann ist denn jetzt Halloween??????
> 
> Man, kriegt man hier keine gescheite Antwort ^^



GOOGLE IST DEIN VERFICKT NOCHMAL BESSTER FREUND
Use it!
Learn it!
LOVE it!


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> *MORGEN*




ah ok danke DAS wollt ich wissen^^


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

das versteh ich jetzt irgendwie nicht... :/


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das versteh ich jetzt irgendwie nicht... :/



Das ist trollface/coolface.


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GB-Stylez.de​


----------



## Onico (31. Oktober 2010)

WoW, DAS soll Halloween sein?
Grade ham 3 Jungen an meiner Tür geläutet, unverkleidet, mit einem B***a Einkaufssackerl und
habe gemurmelt : "Trik ooaa Dreeeed" 

Juhu, also ich finds ja geil ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (4. November 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Meine Kostme waren bisher: Bashee, Hexe, Nixe, Vampirin, Dämonin. Immer mit THeaterschminke vom Haaransatz bis zu den Fingernspitzen bemalt.



Bilder davon hät ich gern gesehen.

ich ging immer als teufel verkleidet (ja immer war zu faul um ein neues kostüm zu kaufen/mieten) obwohl ich ja gern so ein Darth Vader kostüm hätte aber ich bezahl doch nicht 2mille dafür.


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Bilder davon hät ich gern gesehen.
> 
> ich ging immer als teufel verkleidet (ja immer war zu faul um ein neues kostüm zu kaufen/mieten) obwohl ich ja gern so ein Darth Vader kostüm hätte aber ich bezahl doch nicht 2mille dafür.



Sie ist 13 du Pfosten.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sie ist 13 du Pfosten.



1. solltest du nicht alles glauben was im Profil angezeigt wird...sonst wär JokerofDarkness 110 und hat bald geburtstag
2. wenn ich nun 14 bin?
3. gehts um die verkleidung


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> [...] Pfosten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> 1. solltest du nicht alles glauben was im Profil angezeigt wird...sonst wär JokerofDarkness 110 und hat bald geburtstag
> 2. wenn ich nun 14 bin?
> 3. gehts um die verkleidung



1. Ich kenne sie persönlich...
2. Man sollte nicht alles glauben was hier steht. 
3. Das war mir auch klar, aber dachte eher, was fängt einer der älter ist mit nem Kostüm für ne 13 Jährige an? 

@Zam

Wäre es dir lieber wenn ich, Idiot,Trottel usw. gesagt hätte?


----------



## LiangZhou (5. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Best.Smiley.Ever.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Your Smiley made my Day


----------



## bkeleanor (5. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> 1. Ich kenne sie persönlich...
> 2. Man sollte nicht alles glauben was hier steht.
> 3. Das war mir auch klar, aber dachte eher, was fängt einer der älter ist mit nem Kostüm für ne 13 Jährige an?
> 
> ...



also nur ums noch klar zu stellen, ich steh auf frauen in meinem alter...aber als ich den mist gepostet habe, hab ichs mir gedacht, dass es so raus kommt. 
naja muss man drüber stehen, sowie beleidungen ebenfalls an mir vorbei ziehen.


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Zam
> Wäre es dir lieber wenn ich, Idiot,Trottel usw. gesagt hätte?



Wärs dir lieber, wenn ich dich ein paar Tage knebel, bis zu verstanden hast, wann ein Beitrag eine Beleidigung darstellt?


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wärs dir lieber, wenn ich dich ein paar Tage knebel, bis zu verstanden hast, wann ein Beitrag eine Beleidigung darstellt?



Nein nein... auch wenn ich Pfosten nicht als Beleidigung gebrauche, sondern eher es dazu anhänge wenn jemand etwas dummes gefragt oder getan hat...


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nein nein... auch wenn ich Pfosten nicht als Beleidigung gebrauche, sondern eher es dazu anhänge wenn jemand etwas dummes gefragt oder getan hat...


Sag das nächste mal einfach angespitzes Holzstück oder Pflock.


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sag das nächste mal einfach angespitzes Holzstück oder Pflock.



Okay... Angespitztes Holzstück. Klingt gut!

Hey du angespitztes Holzstück. Wenn du nochmals ein so obszönes Wort sagst, wird mir ganz blümerant!

Hach, ich bin auf dem Weg der Besserung.


----------

